# Blood running down wall effect...



## nfmmalice (Oct 8, 2004)

I was thinking of doing a wall off my front porch, or maybe in the house somewhere, where I can take a couple sheets of Painters Drop Cloths, and drop them from the ceiling, to the floor.

Then I want to run them into a "trough" of some sort, and run a pump up the wall to the top of the sheet and have the pump cycle Fake Blood up and over, to have it dripping down the wall to be collected and recycled at the bottom.

Maybe even have a Body of some sort floating in, or hanging out of the trough?

My Question is this.. Most fake blood recipes call for thicker syrups like corn syrup, and I need some sort of pump to be able to Pull it up and cycle it around.

Does anyone have any ideas on what sort of pump to buy for this?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

For doing something like this I would recommend just using colored water there is no way your going to be able to pump a corn syrup mixture.

There is a fine line between genious and insanity... its about 5 miles back.


----------



## Pumpkin Man (Sep 24, 2004)

Make sure you buy a pump that can pump the fake blood to the top of your wall.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I agree, the fake blood will be too thick. It'll be cheaper to do the colored water also. The fake blood is done with corn syrups so it will congeal a little to stay in place (once exposed to air). 

You're gonna want the wall blood to flow, the fake blood just isn't gonna do it. 

The other issue you will have is your painter tarp will need to be white or the colored water will lose it's effect (look brown or black). Try buying some tonic water and add red food color, add a black light (tonic glows under black light) and see if it will glow under the light...if this works it might be a cool effect.

Good luck and lets us know how it works and of course pictures!

Don't let people drive you insane when you know it's within walking distance.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

The "blood" will stain the drop cloth the first time it comes into contact with it. You might want to cover the cloth with clear Visqueen, and pump the blood onto that. It won't ooze down the surface, it will trickle.

You could get a small water pump from an Aquarium shop. These use thin silicone tubing, either flexible or rigid. You can plug the end of the tubing, and puncture the tubing where you want the blood to flow.

Dang, I'm starting to wish I'd thought of this idea, the thought of blood flowing down a wall gives ME the willies. I wouldn't even draw attention to it, have it in a tunnel between rooms, and let the guests discover it for themselves.

I'm gonna use a 100% cotton cloth, black light, and Red Grape juice, aw, this is gonna be awesome, Malice. This is not an expensive prop either. Thanks for the tip. I doubt that I have time for it this year, but next season definitely.

Wolfman


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Good idea!

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

For my Halloween fountain, I just borrow the little pump from my spitter frog in my pond. Its just a cheap little pump, with a hose. I got it at Home Depot, but the aqauarium stores sell them also. For blood, I use scarlet RIT dye and it works great. The color is richer than food coloring in water. You just have to make sure it doesn't hit anything that it will stain. Good luck!

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun the frumious Bandersnatch!"


----------



## nfmmalice (Oct 8, 2004)

Thank you all so much for the help. Im gonna go out tomorrow night and get some tonic Water and play with the black lights...


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

I am not sure this can help but I was going through sites looking for more ideas. I came across this site about a blood fountain. Maybe you can use some of the ideas. make sure you hit next so you can move to the next picture which includes instruction. http://members.aol.com/ahauntingx/page0013.html good luck -CC


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

A good source for some cheap fountain pumps, is *Harbor Freight*:

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=45305

I've had one of these running in my pond for a year and a half now, and it's still going strong (even with algae: it's starting to attack - my bottom feeders aren't doing their jobs).

I actually had a smaller version of this one in a tabletop fountain, which I inadvertantly allowed to run dry - it ran for over a full day with no water before I noticed and unplugged it. It's still in fine, running shape.

Hope this helps.


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

Better make sure your drop cloth is plastic and not cloth, or the red will sink and and eventually spread until the whole cloth is red.

Yagottawanna!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Ugly Joe,

If your problem is string algae, and you have fish, try feeding them only a couple of times a week. We had that problem and we were feeding the fish at least once a day, usually twice. After the advise of an expert, we cut down the feedings and it really cleared up! Also, if you have lots of plants, it causes more algae.
Sorry, not Halloween related!!

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun the frumious Bandersnatch!"


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

_briefly continuing off-topic_
Many thanks *LHALLOW*, I'll give it a shot!
_trying to regain halloween-related topic_

ummmm...I DO have a monster goldfish in the pond (started as a 1" long feeder goldfish - too dumb to die - is now about 8" long and rules the pond)...does that count?

_*Ugly Joe* continues to wander off the beaten path, into the thick woods, all the while carrying along a conversation with the voices in his head..._


----------

